# Socket 775 vs. AM2



## paulhol (Aug 17, 2006)

Dabs have just hiked the price on the socket AM2 AMD 4200 X2 and brought it directly in line with the Intel Core 2 E6300. I am now really not sure which to go for, is the AM2 going to stay current for 2 or 3 years negating the need for a new motherboard next time i upgrade the CPU, and is socket 775 going to be going out anytime soon?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

Without going into a lot of detail, this is no contest IMHO. Go for the Intel Core 2 E6300 and don't look back.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

This is just as bad as intel vs. amd.
You can never see the life expectancy of a technology, since it is ever evolving so quickly. It usually doesn't matter on the socket type since most MB manufacturers will create a newer version MB to support a newer CPU. 
Example:
Remember the Intel D875PBZLK? There was a version that supported Prescott CPUs and a version that did not. When they come out with a new CPU, most the time it isn't just a simple BIOS upgrade. Usually it ends up being a MB replacement.


----------



## sycko (Mar 29, 2006)

am2 all the way!
intel is poo


----------



## OMGmissinglink (Sep 24, 2006)

Intel Core 2 duo


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Go for the socket 775. AM2 is newer, and AMD had the lead, but the release of the Core 2 Duo Conroe gave Intel a huge jump on AMD and now they are in the lead. I would go for socket 775. The E6600 is one of the best vaules, but the E6300 would still be a better choice than the X2 4200+.


----------



## paulhol (Aug 17, 2006)

at the moment i think im ging to go for the e6300, id like the e6600 but i just cant justify the extra $$$ for what i will be using it for. now i have 2 weeks wait until my exam is over, dont need the distraction of building a new PC when i should be studying


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

paulhol said:


> dont need the distraction of building a new PC when i should be studying


I know the feeling :wink:


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

I'd go for the Intel Core2 Duo....according to Anandtech/Intel, SOME 775 mobo's that currently support the Conroe will support the Kentsfield (Core2 Quad) when it is released in Nov. a few others will have revisions to allow it ! If you can wait until then, you'll be able to have one heck of a system with a known upgrade path should you ever want to upgrade to Quad core, and by then your choices should be greater as well


----------



## fade2green514 (Oct 1, 2006)

get the e6300. it runs cooler, and its faster (about the equivilent of an athlon 64 X2 at 2.325ghz) and it also has twice the cache. as far as the socket goes, LGA 775 doesnt look like its going anywhere for anytime soon...

if something comes out thats worth upgrading to, and somebody wants to buy your proc, they'll also need a motherboard then. thats what i did with my X2 3800+ and ECS KN1 SLI motherboard. i sold it together.


----------

